# Diabetic Maculopathy and panicing!



## angela saunders (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi All, would appreciate some advise,
Female, Age 65, and was diagnosed Type2  10+years ago
I've had yearly diabetic eye screening and in the last couple of years it was reported _*'some background retinopathy'*_ I spoke to my Diabetic Nurse and the Screening team and both said "nothing to do, just keep having your annual eye test".
From last months eye screening I've received a letter this week stating _*'shows signs of diabetic maculopathy (R eye only) that need to be checked further, so we are referring you to see a Specialist for further tests and discuss treatment options if required'*_
I am now panicing!! I phoned the Screening people and was told it's marked routine so basically you will have to wait to see the Specialist. On one hand I am thinking if it's 'routine' maybe nothing to panic about but I am so scarred,fears of going blind and what happens about driving ??
The amazing thing is my eyesight is very good and although working with computers for 40 years+I've only just started wearing glasses for close up a year ago. Any thoughts / advise would be appreciated.
current meds:- Atorvastatin 10mg,
Gliclazide 40mg,
Metformin 750mg twice a day
Lercanidipine 10mg, Perindopril 4mg for BP
HbA1c January 2017 was 53 and BP 128/81


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2017)

angela saunders said:


> Hi All, would appreciate some advise,
> Female, Age 65, and was diagnosed Type2  10+years ago
> I've had yearly diabetic eye screening and in the last couple of years it was reported _*'some background retinopathy'*_ I spoke to my Diabetic Nurse and the Screening team and both said "nothing to do, just keep having your annual eye test".
> From last months eye screening I've received a letter this week stating _*'shows signs of diabetic maculopathy (R eye only) that need to be checked further, so we are referring you to see a Specialist for further tests and discuss treatment options if required'*_
> ...


Hi Angela, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about this - but please don't panic! The specialist has more accurate equipment so he/she will be able to see more detail of what is going on. I was in a similar position to you several years ago - started off with some background retinopathy, which then needed 'further investigation' a year or so later, and just affecting one eye (the left one, in my case). The problem is when you have 'run of the mill' background retinopathy, but where the changes are shown to be close to the macula, which is a very important region of the eye responsible for central vision - this is why they are extra cautious about keeping close checks on it.

After about 3 years of regular eye hospital appointments, during which time things didn't progress at all, one consultant decided that a small amount of laser treatment might be helpful - there was nothing to this, and it only took a few minutes. After that I was deemed to be OK and assigned to a 'virtual clinic', where I would still be seen at the hospital for the high quality scans, but not have to see a consultant. After a year or so they told me I had a slight problem with leaking fluid - same eye. This was not bad enough to require treatment, but again they are monitoring it closely  For the past two years this has also remained stable, requiring no treatment. I should also say that it doesn't affect my sight at all  I have also been working with computers for 40 years and only need glasses for reading these days - due to advancing age! 

So, although it can be a shock, it is good that they have seen this and will be monitoring it closely. There are many excellent treatments available where they can stop things in their tracks before they get too bad, and although it's always scary when you think about eye treatments, they are very common and straightforward these days  

It's never great when you get one of these letters, but it's good that they spot these things and can deal with them in the very early stages so they don't affect your sight. Just do your best to maintain good blood sugar control and blood pressure - which you already appear to be doing 

Let us know when you get the appointment and how things go, or if you have any other questions


----------



## angela saunders (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh thank you so much for your post, it has helped greatly. This morning I called into Specsaver and saw my Optician I see regularly and he also reassured me. I'll message again once I've attended my appointment.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2017)

angela saunders said:


> Oh thank you so much for your post, it has helped greatly. This morning I called into Specsaver and saw my Optician I see regularly and he also reassured me. I'll message again once I've attended my appointment.


Good to hear Angela


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2017)

Good afternoon Amanda,
We have all panicked about this im sure, our eyes are so important to us, im pleased your optician was able to reassure you .
Hope the appointment goes ok


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2017)

It's that bit between suddenly being told you might have a problem - and finding out whether you do - that's ALWAYS the hardest, whatever the issue is.

Once you know - then you can find out where you go from here - but until you do - you are just in limbo - and it's really not nice at all being there.  So {{{Hugs}}} and I hope it's either nowt to worry about in the finish - or can be dealt with asap.


----------



## angela saunders (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, so glad I have joined this forum , so supportive and does help.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 31, 2017)

angela saunders said:


> Hi All, would appreciate some advise,
> Female, Age 65, and was diagnosed Type2  10+years ago
> I've had yearly diabetic eye screening and in the last couple of years it was reported _*'some background retinopathy'*_ I spoke to my Diabetic Nurse and the Screening team and both said "nothing to do, just keep having your annual eye test".
> From last months eye screening I've received a letter this week stating _*'shows signs of diabetic maculopathy (R eye only) that need to be checked further, so we are referring you to see a Specialist for further tests and discuss treatment options if required'*_
> ...



I am going through the same thing as you basically and I am 33......

maculopathy in right eye, some fluid has been observed but no treatment is needed....

I expect the next step to be laser or injections.....

it did effedct me mentally though and I had a wee panic moment, but all is OK, just need to keep as stable as possible and keep up regular appointments...


----------



## Shazzy (Apr 3, 2017)

Had exactly the same letter. Freaked out when I saw that. Imagining all sorts. I was called into the hospital for virtual screening. A week later I had a letter to say they would like to see me in six months time. The worst part is awaiting results of these appointments. The best part is, you are being kept under surveillence so any deterioration can be picked up sooner.


----------



## angela saunders (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone for replying, it sure helps, especially when you're waiting for the hospital appointment to come through!!


----------

